# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Fito Tablet, Telefon, Paisje Elektronike Falas 100% e sigurt

## leotrim11

Pershendetje te gjitheve, pra nga titulli i temes nenkuptojm qe permes internetit nese nuk po mundeni me fitu aq shume me adsense e me tjerat menyra, ateher po e paraqes menyren e sigurt qe eshte per te fituar paisjet me te reja falas.

Menyra me e thjesht per te fituar ne kete webfaqe eshte kjo:
Me e zgjedh nje antar nga forumi, dhe te gjith permes referalit te tij me hy me u regjistru dhe me plotesu oferten dhe nese 100 antar do beheshin me kete gje vetem me referal links do fitonte ai antar cilen do paisje nga kjo webfaqe.


Mund te fitoni secilen paisje elektronike telefon, tablet, ipod, ipad, game console si xbox, sony ps, nintendo wii, apo nese doni mund te fitoni edhe gift cards per Iphone, amazon.

Krejt cka duhet te beni, eshte te regjistroheni, dhe pas regjistrimit linkun tuaj (referral Link e jep tek shoket, secili shok qe regjistrohet permes linkut tend dhe ploteson oferten qe jepet nga faqja ju fitoni 1 credit) dhe ne kete menyre fitoni credit, po ashtu mundeni me fitu kredit me oferta qe i ka webfaqja qe i ben update dhe nga ato oferta fitoni credit po ashtu mundeni me blejt clix ads por kjo kushton.

Crediti qe fiton duhet me prit deri ne 7 dite me te dal ne konto, kur ta arrit shumen e creditit per dhuraten qe e ke zgjedhur mundesh me ba Order dhe te vjen me Post.

Dhuratat dergohen permes Amazon tek ju.

Nuk eshte e perllogaritur saketisisht sa fiton nga 1 Referral, ndersa nga ofertat qe i shfaqin ne webfaqe tregon qe mundesh me fitu nga 0.5 deri ne 1 credit.

Kjo eshte 100% e sigurt pasi shoku im sot pranoi Samsung galaxy s5 i cili ka perdorur vetem referral link.

Pra menyra me e mire eshte te bashkpunojm me referral link dhe duke plotesuar ofertat per te fituar credit nga faqja per te fituar te gjithe.
Kur te dergoni link per referim tek shoku ai duhet te regjistrohet permes linkut tuaj dhe pas regjistrimit duhet te plotesoi nje ofert nga webfaqja dhe pastaj ju fitoni credits

Pasi te regjistroheni iu vjen nje email konfirmimi dhe e keni edhe referral link per ta derguar tek te tjeret.

Per secilen paisje te shkruan se sa credit nevoiten, p.sh per iphone 5 nevoiten dikun 45 credit, ku nga ofertat qe jep kjo webfaqe mundesh me fitu credit nga nje loje 1 credit.

Eshte fare e leht per tu perdorur sepse shumica e dini si funksionon me referral link.

iu kisha lutur te gjitheve ta perdoreni sa me shume referral te njeri tjetrit dhe fitojm te gjithe.

Si te veproni :
1. Klikoni tek Linku: Referralhttp://www.xpango.com/?ref=93335740
2. Kliko tek Regjistrohu (Register)
3. Sheno te dhenat personale te sakta (Account Details)
4. Zgjedhe Dhuraten qe deshiron me e fitu p.sh Iphone 5 (Selected Gift)
5. Mbushe adresen e sakt (Delivery address)
6. Kliko register Now

Ne email iu vjen konfirmimi dhe iu vjen referral linku juaj, qe ta shperndani, per gjerat tjera mundeni me u fute ne accountin e juaj permes xpango.com

Nese Linku im nuk iu pelqen si Referral perdoreni webfaqen direkt per tu regjistruar.

Per cdo problem apo penges , shkruani ketu, dhe do iu ofrojm ndihme.

Mire u ndegjofshim e suksese te gjitheve.

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

ke fituar gje nga linku jot apo akoma ske zene peshq  :perqeshje:

----------


## leotrim11

> ke fituar gje nga linku jot apo akoma ske zene peshq


Peshq nuk osht ajo faqe me nxon  :perqeshje:  eh per telefon e kom fitu 1 amo jo me ket link  :perqeshje:

----------


## LENTIWTF

Per sa kohe te vjen dhurata dhe kur e di ti qe e ke fituar apo jo.

----------

